# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Online Italian Courses

## Darobat

Are there any online Italian courses such as MR or Princeton for Itallian?

----------


## samurai

...try these:  http://italian.about.com/od/onlinecourses/  www.bbc.co.uk/languages/italian/index.shtml 
Ciao.  ::

----------


## RavinDave

LearnItalianPod.com.

----------


## Rounder22

Great websites... i put them in my favorite files...

----------


## englishlesson

Hi i  recently saw  one of the best website  for learning italian  it is very helpful for me, I hope that it is helpful for you also. Please check it.     http://www.mondelio.it/modules.php?name ... ge&pid=119

----------

